# Conversion chart for Sears to B&S or Tecumseh engines



## chucho (Sep 17, 2005)

_Hi, everyone. This is my first post. One of my goals is to learn how to service small engines for my personal gain (as opposed to commercial gain). I hope that this forum will be a good source for me as I venture into this daunting, at least for me, endeavor._

_I have 2 mowers (Sears Craftsman models) and an old edger (Companion series) for which I would like to find repair manuals; however, the Sears numbering system doesn't relate to the manufacturer's numbering system._

_Is there a conversion chart available where you look up the Sears number and it cross-references the manufacturer's information?_


----------



## tecumsehman (Aug 29, 2005)

chucho said:


> _Hi, everyone. This is my first post. One of my goals is to learn how to service small engines for my personal gain (as opposed to commercial gain). I hope that this forum will be a good source for me as I venture into this daunting, at least for me, endeavor._
> 
> _I have 2 mowers (Sears Craftsman models) and an old edger (Companion series) for which I would like to find repair manuals; however, the Sears numbering system doesn't relate to the manufacturer's numbering system._
> 
> _Is there a conversion chart available where you look up the Sears number and it cross-references the manufacturer's information?_


 Check out http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf. This URL will get you Tecumseh technician handbook for 3-11 HP L head engines. At the end is a cross reference chart that should help you.


----------



## Dejerake (Nov 4, 2014)

The link did not work for me...is it still active, or is there an alternative? Thanx.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Dejerake said:


> The link did not work for me...is it still active, or is there an alternative? Thanx.


Here is a link for the 3-11hp. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.asos1.com/tecumseh4hp/Tecumseh.pdf


----------

